# Lancing device



## betsymartian (Dec 11, 2008)

Help!  The spring's just gone on my lancing device (that's what the websites call them, I call it the finger pricker pen thing) and I can't seem to find a new one without buying a whole new reader machine as well.  Does anyone know of anywhere that sells them on their own?  I can't bring myself to try using the lancets without the machine, I'm sure I'd just end up perforated without enough blood for a reading.

Sorry if this has already been discussed before somewhere but I'm new.

Thank you!


----------



## honi666 (Dec 11, 2008)

can u contact the company u got ur blood testing kit from as they replace the battery in ur meter so surely they can replace pen spring or give u a new one. Have u contacted ur diabetic nurse?


----------



## Jules A (Dec 11, 2008)

Owen Mumford make good lancing devices that they sell on their own. They also make disposable lancing devices that you use once then throw the whole thing away (available on prescription and good as a back up if you lancing device goes wrong). Available at http://www.medicalshop.co.uk/product.php?productid=46


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with honi. When that happened to me I rang Accuchek and they sent out a new pricker. They have also supplied me with a free case when the zip bust on my old one, and free batteries for my meter. The Compact meter is large and clunky and does not have a backlight but I am reluctant to change since they give such good customer service.


----------



## betsymartian (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you both*.  My problem is that I'm being closely monitored right now so I'm sure I could get a replacement for the company but that'll take a few days, and I'll have nothing to do me in the meantime.  I was kind of hoping there'd be a shop somewhere I could go to and buy one.  I haven't contacted my nurse because I wouldn't be able to get to her during working hours either, and even if she posted me one, it's the same problem again.

Thanks anyway, I'll just do some googling.  

*edit: all three, there was another reply while I was typing!


----------



## Jules A (Dec 11, 2008)

Owen Mumford Unistik 3 disposable lancing devices should be available at any pharmacy as they are available on prescription.


----------



## kojack (Dec 11, 2008)

I asked for and was given a spare lancing device by the practice nurse.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy, if you are being closely monitored and not having a pricker would seriously affect your diabetic control, I would go straight to your doctor or nurse. Is it work that is stopping you being able to see the nurse? Your diabetic control is more important and any reasonable employer would understand that. Or maybe there is an NHS walk in centre near you which is open late, if not maybe the diabetic clinic or the hospital if you really cannot get time off during working hours. I would try ringing someone in your medical team to see if they can arrange something. The receptions in these places are often open after the doctors have left, so maybe the doctor or nurse could leave a prescription or the pricker itself with the reception staff with your name on it?


----------



## kincaidston (Dec 11, 2008)

just buy a new meter pack, should be able to get from asda or boots for under a tenner

even if it isn't the same as you currently use then it should give you enough goes before you can sort something out


----------



## betsymartian (Dec 11, 2008)

kincaidston, that's my plan, I just wondered whether there was a better idea out there.  

Lizzie, that's not the situation, I was recently brought off insulin to see what would happen, it didn't go well, and I was just put back on it last week.  I'm currently trying to get myself stabilised again, which is pretty much done, but it's only been a week and for my own peace of mind I want to be able to keep checking.  I commute a long way for work, my doctors are in my hometown and I can't get there during opening hours without taking time off work, and to be perfectly honest, I don't want to have to take any more time off work for this.  I don't live or work near a walk-in centre.

I'm perfectly happy to buy a new lancing device, all I wanted to know was whether anyone knew if this was possible without having to get the whole kit at the same time.

However, since it's looking like my best option (if I want to check my lunchtime sugars), can anyone suggest a brand that makes a lancing device that doesn't hurt?  My last one really hurt, and if it's going to cost me money, the next one will be a bit more luxurious.


----------



## betsymartian (Dec 11, 2008)

I use BD Microfine lancets so there's loads of devices they'll fit into.


----------



## Jules A (Dec 11, 2008)

The Owen Mumford Unistik 3 disposable lancing devices are quite good. I got a free sample a while back to try out. 

For a new meter with a good lancing device I'd recommend the Accuchek meters which come with the Softclix device but this uses a different lancet than all the other meters.

Lifescan's One Touch Ultra has quite a good device that uses standard lancets, however, and you can also use alternate sites with this lancing device.


----------



## kincaidston (Dec 11, 2008)

i really like the accu-chek device that takes the multiclix lancets which also results in less "faffing" about as each lancet has 6 shots in a sort of revolver mechanism


----------



## betsymartian (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you!  I just got a OneTouch UltraEasy kit from Boots.  I won't be using the reader because I don't want to mess with my prescriptions if I can avoid it and the one I have is fine, but I have about 400 lancets at home so I was really hoping that this would fit.  And it turns out, according to Diabetes UK, they should. 

I do like the look of the one with the funny barrel of needles too (I think that's the Multiclix you mentioned, K), but again that'd involve messing with prescriptions.  Maybe next time.

Problem solved, you're all wonderful.
Thanks.


----------



## katie (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah I was going to suggest Multiclix too, it's not painful and it encourages you to change the lancet because it's so easy.

To be honest I don't use mine now, I just use One Touch UltraSoft because the finger pricking thing is smaller and that's my main requirement - stuff that fits in my bag!


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 11, 2008)

if you are buying a new machine optium xceed is a good one because you can get test strips to test glucose and ketone test strips as well. if you dont want to buy a new machine then you can get disposible one use lancets on prescription, owen mumford unistik 3 have comfort zone technology so they dont hurt at all.i am always running out of meds and i always use the same chemist so they are always lend me stuff till my script is ready. im sure if you explained to the pharmacist you problem then they would help you out.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 11, 2008)

When my one broke I contacted Lifescan and they sent one straight away it arrived the next day.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 11, 2008)

Being new to all this I was recently issued with a "Gentle Draw" lancet which I get on with OK but if anyone can recommend a better (less ouch!) I'd be glad to hear about it.


----------



## kincaidston (Dec 12, 2008)

multiclix is good, also play about with the puncture depth setting as you are maybe producing a bigger spot size than is needed for the test strip... also different meters / test strips require different amounts of blood so if you pick one with a smaller requirement then you can set the puncture depth to be smaller and therefore less painful


----------



## lynwill53 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Betsy. I'm new to all this (diag T2 just over 3 weeks ago). My docs surgery _gave_ me a *Freestyle Freedom Lite* which uses disposable lancets (free on prescription as are the test strips)
I have a phobia about needles/injections, so I was horrified when the nurse told me I'd have to stab myself 3 times a day!!! But I've got used to it quite quickly as it hardly hurts at all. 
One thing I have discovered is that although the nurse told me to prick the side of my finger tip not the pad, I find it much less painful to prick the pads of my middle, ring and little finger. The one the nurse did on my first day was still sore hours later, but the way I do them now the sting is gone in seconds.


----------

